# Low Pressure Spawning



## BRUNER247

A thunderstorm came through this afternoon & brought some much needed rain n cooler temps n set my piranha into a spawning free for all. Just noticed I have 4 pairs spawning, including my flamed pair. Good thing the pools up n running. Flaming rbp coming soon.


----------



## primetime3wise

That's a ton of eggs right there. That's why I think if people are trying to breed the harder to breed species, if they do the dry/rainy seasons, maybe wait for a day when it rains outside to start the rainy season. Or, if not simulating the wet/dry, but looking to kick start the breeding process, change a lot of the tank's water with cooler water, let the temp drop around 6 degrees, and let it go back up...do this also on a rainy day.


----------



## hastatus

primetime3wise said:


> That's a ton of eggs right there. That's why I think if people are trying to breed the harder to breed species, if they do the dry/rainy seasons, maybe wait for a day when it rains outside to start the rainy season. Or, if not simulating the wet/dry, but looking to kick start the breeding process, change a lot of the tank's water with cooler water, let the temp drop around 6 degrees, and let it go back up...do this also on a rainy day.


What you say there is close to Jim Smith and cariba breeding. Jim is a heavy believer about pressure. Majority if hard to breed fish happened shortly after thunderstorms. He kept a inexpensive weather station to monitor pressure and humidity.


----------



## BRUNER247

I plan to take it even a little farther. Every summer my cariba are gonna spend every summer outside. I'm gonna give em drought & rainy season every year including this year(they average 3" right now). If macs don't do anything in next 2weeks I'm throwing them outside for the last few months before it gets cold out.


----------



## primetime3wise

Interesting, Frank, about Jim Smith. unfortunately i failed 3x with cariba, trying various methods, even that, but I could have had just a stubborn group, or something else.

I am also a believer in setting up breeding areas in a tank...just heavily planted areas surrounding an area of at least 18"x18". I think that and even floating plants help to calm them, which is always good to try and get them going.

What I mentioned in my last post, though, seemed to work wonders for getting my s. maculatus going...and the heavily planted spawning areas.


----------



## BRUNER247

Oh & it is a crazy amount of eggs! 4pairs in 3 spots. 2 of the nests you can't even see the blk gravel. Whole nest is just orange with eggs.


----------



## primetime3wise

BRUNER247 said:


> I plan to take it even a little farther. Every summer my cariba are gonna spend every summer outside. I'm gonna give em drought & rainy season every year including this year(they average 3" right now). If macs don't do anything in next 2weeks I'm throwing them outside for the last few months before it gets cold out.


I'd at least think twice before doing that, I bet they are pretty close right now, you may just need to be a little more patient. Tossing them outside may just make it take longer.


----------



## hastatus

primetime3wise said:


> I plan to take it even a little farther. Every summer my cariba are gonna spend every summer outside. I'm gonna give em drought & rainy season every year including this year(they average 3" right now). If macs don't do anything in next 2weeks I'm throwing them outside for the last few months before it gets cold out.


I'd at least think twice before doing that, I bet they are pretty close right now, you may just need to be a little more patient. Tossing them outside may just make it take longer.
[/quote]
Patience patience patience. That's main reason why failure happens. You start messing around, disturbing them. Just make good conditions and your chances are better.

If I remember correctly Arnold (Hollywood) also believed low pressure was part of the key on his nattereri. Before he left the hobby he was getting help from Jim on cariba. It takes a lot of work. Find the right pair matching.


----------



## MFNRyan

Bruner, Do you keep your fish in pounds outside? Where do you live that you can get by with this without animals eating them at night? HOw can you watch them or anything if they are in a pound outside. YOu said something about a pool being ready? What exactly do you keep your fish in? This is pretty interesting to me lol. An by flaming Piranha are you talking about Piraya?


----------



## BRUNER247

Flames are red, orange, yellow reaching up the back from the belly. Some piraya have it n even fewer rbp have it.


----------



## primetime3wise

Pics or it didn't happen...Bruner i bet you don't even breed fish


----------



## BRUNER247

Your right this thread is worthless. What you wanna see pics of primetime?


----------



## primetime3wise

ha, i was only messing around







kind of a slow day at work









but, if you ever do create a pond for your piranhas, you have to post pics, as that's not something you ever really see.


----------



## BRUNER247

I know ya were. Thought ya wanted to see flamers or something.


----------



## primetime3wise

a shot of your fry tanks would be nice, but i MUST see one of a pond if you go that route.

also, what do you have as far as macs, that is, how many and what sized tank(s)?


----------



## BRUNER247

I haven't been saving fry for a minute, been feeding them back to all my fish so fry tanks are empty. Pool is growing out/full of sprite right now. As for macs I have a group of 5 in a 55gal n group of 4 in a 30gal.


----------



## MFNRyan

So what do you mean by outside? You keeping them in a swimming pool or somthing? What am I missing here top secret bruner?? lol an I would like to see some flamed red's?


----------



## BRUNER247

I have a little pool setup outside during the summer n fall for babies, juvies, plants or whatever.


----------



## MFNRyan

Really, how big is it and how do you keep it filtered? Your fish don't get eaten due to animals outside? UP here the bear and racoons pick the pound fish out an eat them


----------



## BRUNER247

rbp flames


----------



## MFNRyan

Nice man!! Never seen red's with flames


----------



## BRUNER247

They actually each have 2-3 that reach up the back lil farther than pic shows. You can see on top fish it almost reaches to top of back n has a couple(I can when I view actually size on my phone). They got pretty pale after joker at Lfs chased em around for 5mins before I took over n scooped em up. That n bouncing home in a bucket had em lil stressed. So the pics definitely don't do em any justice.


----------



## MFNRyan

Well i'm not in BFE so to far away to grab any of the babies you may have from these. To bad I would like to have one or two of those bad boys. Nice P's man


----------



## BRUNER247

Lmao. Trust me Clearfield is about as BFE as you can get!


----------



## MFNRyan

Yeah good point, but not the same BFE your at. How do you know Clearfield?


----------



## BRUNER247

Remember I said I lived there for a minute. I built all them stainless tanks at your new ethanol plant almost 2 years ago.


----------



## primetime3wise

BRUNER247 said:


> I haven't been saving fry for a minute, been feeding them back to all my fish so fry tanks are empty. Pool is growing out/full of sprite right now. As for macs I have a group of 5 in a 55gal n group of 4 in a 30gal.


i know it's not always possible, but have you thought about a larger tank for either of these groups? 55g is kinda small esp. with 12" depth, and 30g is just small. getting them really comfortable in a larger tank might just be what gets them going.


----------



## BRUNER247

They're still young fish & I have nothing but time primetime.


----------

